# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Dermatology >  Skin Health Kit, personalized serum, Atolla Skin Health, Inc., New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Atolla Skin Health, Inc.

atolla.co/product

"Atolla: Personal Skincare, Powered by Machine Learning" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Article "Start-up Atolla harnesses AI to make personalised skincare products"

by Rima Sabina Aouf 
September 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "If the Future of Skincare Is AI-Generated Serums, I'll Pass"

by Victoria Song
October 21, 2020

----------

